# PlayStation 2 repair shops?



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

My Playstation 2 console isn't working anymore; methinks the lens is gone. I tried searching for places to repair it, but the repairmen tell me that ever since the Playstation 3 has come out, the PS2 has become obsolete so finding parts to fix it are rare. But I've always been very skeptical when someone tells me "we can't find things" so...

Anyone know of any places where I can fix my Playstation 2?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Silver Star Mobiles in Naif.

042723835


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Computer Plaza (a.k.a. Al Ain center ..:: Al-Ain Centre ::..) in Bur Dubai has tonnes of places for computer repairs. I am sure at least one of them would repair game consoles as well


----------

